# September 13' COTM Official Vote Thread



## maroon88iroc (Sep 6, 2013)

*Maroon88iroc's Wife's Daily Driver
Michael A Gibson
Warner Robins, GA
2012 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ
Fully loaded - Every option except Sunroof
Mods: ZERO mod's all stock: I have ordered Husky liner front, rear & cargo mats & Scheduled an appointment for 20% tint all around. plans: red Chevy badges, color matched shift knob, recovered interior cloth dash panels, B&G drop springs, etc*


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

*jstoner22's Cruze*

Name - Joshua

Location - Amherst, Nova Scotia

Info - 2012 Chevrolet Cruze ECO MT

Stock Options - Fog lights, Mud flaps, Connectivity package, TPMS

Exterior Modifications
15% Llumar Charcoal tint
Black Chevrolet emblems
Projector headlights
Smoke licence plate casings
'Cruze' stamped front plate
Interior Modifications
Dash Mat
'Cruze' door sills
Sunglass holder
Auto up/down windows via key
Weathertech floorliners
Audio Modifications (fully active 4 way system + shaker)
Headunit - DEX-P99RS
Wiring - Audison 1/0
Amplifiers - 2 x PRS-A900 (front stage), PRS-D1200SPL (subwoofers), GM-D7400M (shaker)
Speakers - ML28 (Tweeters), L3SE (Mids), ML165 (Woofers), 2 x IDMax12 v.3 (subwoofers), Buttkicker mini (shaker)
Yellowtop Optima (second battery in trunk via 'sure power' battery isolator)
Full Dynamat treatment
Fully custom Mid driver enclosures in 'sail panels'
Fully custom subwoofer box, and multiple false floors hiding every amps and battery.
Engine Modifications - Stock

Future Plans
Intake
Tune


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Name: Justin
Location: Bay Area, CA [Soon to be SoCal]
Info: 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LS
Stock Options: Connectivity package [Aux/USB/Bluetooth]

Modifications

Exterior:
- De-Badged
- Fog Lamp Bezels
- Thule Roof Rack
- Thule Fairing 44"
- Thule Flat Top Snowboard/Ski Carrier
- Blacked out Bowties, Chrome, & Front Markers

Interior:
- Vinyl Seat Inserts [Black with Red Stripe]
- Vinyl Wrapped Door & Dashboard Trim [Red]
- Suede Wrapped Headliner [Red]
- Painted Console Trim [Red]
- Painted Pillars & Various Roof Trim [Black]
- Upgraded Leather Wrapped Steering Wheel

Audio:
- 1/0 Gauge Big Three Kit
- 1/0 Gauge Power & Ground Wire
- 1 In 3 Out Distribution Blocks [1/0 Gauge to 4 Gauge]
- Dayton Audio RS180-4 7" Reference Woofers x2 [Front Doors]
- SEAS Prestige H1396-04 27TFFNC/G 1" Tweeters x2
- Peavey Low Rider [Black Widow] 18" Pro Audio Subwoofers x2
- Boston Acoustics GT-2300 & GT-475 Amplifiers
- Mini DSP w/DCI & Audio Tune
- Custom Infinite Trunk Baffles & Front Door Baffles

Engine:
- Injen CAI w/Custom 3" Bigger Filter & Wrapped w/Exhaust Wrap
- Trifecta Tune 91 Octane

Suspension/Wheels:
- Ultra Racing Upper Front Strut Tower Brace
- Ultra Racing Upper Rear Tower Brace
- Styluz m537 Satin Black 18x8.5" +40
- Blackworks Racing Extended Aluminum Lug Nuts [Red]
- Nitto Motivo 235/45/18


Future Plans:
- Hella Twin Supertone Horn Kit [Installing next week]
- DDMWorks 3/16" Spacers Raw [Installing next week]
- BNR Steering Wheel Adapter [Installing by end of the month]
- Borla Muffler w/2.5" Piping & Quad Tips [TBD]
- Eibach Lowering Springs or Pedders Coilovers [TBD]
- Big Brake Kit [TBD]


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok what the heck why not

*Name:* Joe
*Location: *Buffalo, NY (just relocated)
*Info:* 2011 1Lt RS
*Stock Options:* XM, Onstar, Bluetooth convenience

*Modifications (not broken up into sections for obvious reasons):* K&N typhoon SRI, VG Sharkfin

*Future Mods:* Tune, plasti-dip bowties, want a set of rims but that's the bottom of list

*Pics:*
View attachment 36866
View attachment 36874
View attachment 36882
View attachment 36890
View attachment 36898
View attachment 36922


And one to remind the lovely north eastern folks whats sooon to come unfortunately
View attachment 36930


Sorry for last pic, not good quality at all. forgot to look before attaching


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

*Not Expecting anything out of this

Name: Sylvain
Location: Canada, NB, Moncton 
Info: 2011 Chevy Cruze 1LT 
Stock Options: XM, Convinience Option
Modifications:
-LED Fog light Customized to black housing
-Rear Sequence Diffuser
-20% Tinted rear windows
-JSP Spoiler w/3rd brake light
-17" RTX Wheels
-Volt & Boost Gauge
Upcoming Mods: 
-Projector Headlight
-Blackroof

View attachment 37002


View attachment 37026


View attachment 37018


View attachment 37034


View attachment 36994


*


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

*Its time to see who you think deserves the COTM Title for September!
To view Each Members' Submissions, scroll down to their posts.
Be sure to check out each members' ride before voting!

The winner will receive a $25 off code for the Bad News Racing website.

Polls will end on September 30th at 11:59 EST*​​


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Voted fer


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Voted...


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 37449
Alright this is going to get interesting .


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

voooooted


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

Voted !


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Voted. G'Luck to all!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

have to bump this up not enough interest to date ...


There are some pretty sharp cruzens here so take another look and then ​place yer VOTE !


----------



## Coppertop (Sep 10, 2013)

Voted :coolpics:


----------



## cchall (Feb 9, 2013)

Voted


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump - more votes please.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Night bump! Let's get more votes in people! Nice looking Cruzes this month


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah the Smurf did the deed of winning COTM ..Congrats Justin !


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats brotha.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats Smurf!


----------

